# What is the size of Stila Eye Shadow Pan



## july (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello I am new here at Specktra .

Does anyone know if stila Eye Shadow Pan are the same size as MAC's 
cuz where I live dont sell stila and I really want to order Stila Eye Shadow Pan to add to my MAC pan

thank you all very much 

Yuli


----------



## july (Feb 6, 2007)

if the dont fit to Mac pallet mabey to a MUFE pallete will they fit?


----------



## martygreene (Feb 6, 2007)

Stila shadows are considerably larger than MAC, yet slightly smaller than MUFE.


----------



## july (Feb 7, 2007)

thanks so I will try MUFE pallete


----------



## aziza (Feb 7, 2007)

They're the same size as Milani blushes and can fit into this Japonesque palette. i think they're $14-16 and you can get them at naimies.com


----------



## july (Feb 7, 2007)

I am from Israel,  and I dont think they ship to Israel 
it's a shame...
But thanks


----------



## Ode to Joy (May 7, 2009)

Well how much smaller than MUFE eyeshadows are Stila e/s? I was planning to get a palette for my MUFE #92 and my not-yet-bought Stila e/s but suddenly it doesn't seem like such a good idea anymore ...


----------

